# Mozart complete piano concertos



## paige philips

O.K. -sorry to ask so many questions, but i just got here, & i've been looking for this kind of advice. Question three for me is -Is there a fairly decent collection of Mozart piano concertos with good sound, at a LOW price? I have several individual CDs, but would love to have all his concertos. I have a Jando recording on Naxos, which i like, but don't know if he has done all the concertos, & if so, how good they are. Good sound & low price are the main criteria, as us classical scholars say. Any advice on this? thanks.


----------



## Guest

Amazon has the 12-disc collection of Murray Perahia's recordings of all the piano concertos for only $42.99. I have that box set, and enjoy it. I don't have as many different recordings of these works, so I can't say how Perahia ranks among others, but I have always been quite pleased with these recordings.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I have a set by Derek Han


----------



## joen_cph

I´d go for the Piazzini / Gantvarg /St.Petersburg Soloists complete set if possible. Among budget issues I have the Han set also, Perahia´s (on LP), Brendel/Marriner´s and some of Piazzini´s, which are somewhat more lively and dramatic.

One of Han´s best is the 12th Cto, IMO, 





whereas a typical Piazzini is nr.10 (Double Cto.): 








Schiff/Vegh is probably the best full-price IMO. Brendel/Marriner are at their best in the middle cti, IMO.


----------



## jhar26

Geza Anda for me.


----------



## Air

I would say HIP like Bilson or Immerseel, but those are usually at rocket high prices. I'd go with Geza Anda as well.


----------



## Conor71

I agree with jhar26 and Air - I own and think the Anda set is great and it is currently selling for around $35 new in Amazon marketplace.


----------



## Kieran

I have this one, by Mitsuko Uchida, which I love:

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1290509405&sr=1-1

I don't think you'd get a complete set for less than $35 anywhere, but you'll have them for life. It's hard to find time to listen to anything else once you start on this box-set... :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Barenboim with the ECO on EMI. Does not include the concertos for two and three pianos. Current price on A****n - £27-99 or $48-33 (but much cheaper both in UK & US if you use Marketplace sellers).


----------



## paige philips

Thank you all! I am now checking out all these leads. I am a total Mozartian, also interested in some other people. It's hard to get good advice on classical CDs, so i'm glad I found this site. I actually studied piano for six years, but forgot most of it. Thanks!


----------



## Kieran

elgars ghost said:


> Barenboim with the ECO on EMI. Does not include the concertos for two and three pianos. Current price on A****n - £27-99 or $48-33 (but much cheaper both in UK & US if you use Marketplace sellers).


Uchida's set lacks these too. The three-piano concerto (the 7th) is usually done for two painos now, is this right? :tiphat:


----------



## LindenLea

elgars ghost said:


> Barenboim with the ECO on EMI. Does not include the concertos for two and three pianos. Current price on A****n - £27-99 or $48-33 (but much cheaper both in UK & US if you use Marketplace sellers).


This is the complete set that I have, and they are mostly excellent, some dating back to 1967 when Barenboim was at the very start of his career.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kieran said:


> Uchida's set lacks these too. The three-piano concerto (the 7th) is usually done for two painos now, is this right? :tiphat:


That's correct - Mozart actually rearranged himself a few years after it was written but I think the three-piano version is still occasionally performed.


----------



## elgar's ghost

LindenLea said:


> This is the complete set that I have, and they are mostly excellent, some dating back to 1967 when Barenboim was at the very start of his career.


I like them but over the years there has been criticism of Barenboim's cadenzas. As these were the first (and to date only) recordings of the concertos I've heard I have no issue with that.


----------



## Conor71

Kieran said:


> I have this one, by Mitsuko Uchida, which I love:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1290509405&sr=1-1
> 
> I don't think you'd get a complete set for less than $35 anywhere, but you'll have them for life. It's hard to find time to listen to anything else once you start on this box-set... :tiphat:


I imagine that Uchida set must be very good! - I have Uchida's version of the piano Sonatas and think its a great set! .


----------



## Kieran

Ah it is, Conor. With Jeffrey Tate conducting. I have Daniel Baremboim on other discs, performing #'s 20 - 23, and he's also brilliant, but like you, I have Mitsuko's version of the sonatas and she's brilliant. Lately I'm getting into the sonatas more and more. They're quite deceptive, aren't they?


----------



## Elgarian

The OP seems to have disappeared, which is a shame, for this set may well have solved his problem for him, being _very nearly_ a complete set of Mozart PCs, and currently very cheap indeed (15 euros for a 10 CD box) at jpc:

Annerose Schmidt/Kurt Masur/Dresden box set

These may not be the very finest interpretations available (whatever that means) but I've had a great deal of pleasure from them myself, and Annerose Schmidt certainly does find nuances within some of these concertos that others miss (eg Alfred Brendel, Viviana Sofronitzki). I made more detailed comments a couple of years ago when I bought the set, and they can be found here, #30: Comparison of Mozart PC sets.

For anyone wanting to explore Mozart PCs on a shoestring (and on a modern piano), I can't imagine a better bargain, thinking in terms of both the quality and cheapness issues.


----------



## Op47

I would avoid the DG Geza Anda set if the copy that I have is anything to go by. The record marked 27th concerto actually plays no1. Any advance on that for a mistake?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Op47;129838 said:


> I would avoid the DG Geza Anda set if the copy that I have is anything to go by. The record marked 27th concerto actually plays no1. Any advance on that for a mistake?


I once bought a new copy of Jascha Horenstein's Mahler 3 on CD and in addition to the expected two discs there was another disc 2 included. Not so much a mistake as unfathomable duplication!


----------



## Vaneyes

Op47 said:


> I would avoid the DG Geza Anda set if the copy that I have is anything to go by. The record marked 27th concerto actually plays no1. Any advance on that for a mistake?


Which reissue do you have? Cover photo will do.


----------



## neoshredder

Any other suggestions? I prefer more Classical Era style over Romanticized Mozart. More true to Mozart's sound but avoiding that toy pianoforte sound at the same time. lol


----------



## realdealblues

It depends on how "Complete" you want.

Many of the sets out there don't have the first 4 Piano Concertos or those for more than 1 piano.

Off the top of my head I know I currently own the sets from:

Anda
Ashkenazy
Barenboim
Bilsom
Brendel
Haebler
Jando
Kirschnereit
Perahia
Schiff
Serkin
Uchida

If you want ALL of the recordings in one shot, get the Murray Perahia set or the Complete Mozart Edition on Philips with Haebler (1-4) & Brendel (5-27).


----------



## Ravndal

Im not an expert on Mozart, but the PC's by Serkin, and sonatas by Pires is very good.


----------



## joen_cph

Early Serkin is very refreshing (Columbia-Sony).


----------



## DavidA

It depends on what style of playing you'd like. Mozart is a composer who is relatively easy to play technically but very difficult to play well. Even great pianists like Richter and Argerich struggle with Mozart. Of the pianists I know who have recorded substantial number of Mozart concertos but have also something to say I would recommend the following:
Serkin - He could be a bit heavy-handed at times but he's playing is generally masterly. But don't get the set he made when he was an old man (with Abbado) By that time age had taken a toll on his technique.
Brendel - Really masterly playing in a cool sort of way. 
Barenboim - a bit more romantic But a fab Mozart player nonetheless.
Perahia - possibly the best all-round set. Sublime playing.


----------



## bigshot

I love Perahia and Anda, but I've gotten a lot of enjoyment out of Derek Han too.


----------



## neoshredder

Which is the best Classical Era influenced? Or should I say of the ones you like the most, which is least Romanticized? Piano technique, dynamics, and tempo being the main concern.


----------



## realdealblues

neoshredder said:


> Which is the best Classical Era influenced? Or should I say of the ones you like the most, which is least Romanticized? Piano technique, dynamics, and tempo being the main concern.


I would say Jando & Schiff are probably the least Romanticized in my opinion.

That said, Perahia is classical, but with just a touch of Romance and in my opinion IS exactly what Mozart had in mind.

You will definitely want to avoid Barenboim. Barenboim is not only romantic but as always disregards tempos too much for me. He likes to turn Allegro's into Prestos and Andante's into Adagios. Drives me nuts.

Also, Ashkenazy is a little more on the romantic side so you would probably want to avoid him, although he does have excellent London/Decca sound.

Brendel is his normal "thoughtful" self but with the addition of Neville Marriner you have one of the strongest showings. Brendel isn't really romantic, but he isn't necessarily truly classical either.

Uchida is her normal technically dazzling self and falls into that same scope as Brendel.

The rest you can probably live without hearing.


----------



## bigshot

Derek Han is 100% HIP and original instruments


----------



## joen_cph

There are fortepiano issues as well (Immerseel, Bilson/Gardiner, Melvyn Tan, Viviana Sofronitsky, to mention some ;

But I don´t consider Derek Han HIP ... The orchestra is not that big, and that´s all HIP there is to it, IMO.

Han in Concerto 21: 




versus HIP with Viviana Sofronitsky 




http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/June11/Mozart_Fortepiano_KTC1424.htm


----------



## neoshredder

I might just stick with Bilson. Just turn it louder so I can hear the fortepiano. I don't care if the orchestral parts are loud.


----------



## realdealblues

neoshredder said:


> I might just stick with Bilson. Just turn it louder so I can hear the fortepiano. I don't care if the orchestral parts are loud.


There is nothing wrong with the Bilson/Gardiner set if you don't mind the Fortepiano. It is a shame they didn't record Concertos 1-4 though.

I don't mind the Fortepiano on it's own for the sonatas but I remember when I first got Hogwood's Beethoven Piano Concertos with Lubin on the Fortepiano and I remember honestly laughing out loud when I heard the little tinker toy Fortepiano come in and then get buried by the orchestra. I realized at that point I've been spoiled by the modern grand piano


----------



## DavidA

I had forgotten about Jando. He is a good pianist - can't go wrong with him in Mozart. Better than some much-lauded pianists.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Argerich and Richter struggling with Mozart, I'd like to hear more.


----------



## bigshot

joen_cph said:


> versus HIP with Viviana Sofronitsky


Ugh! That is awful! It sounds like a jangly music box about a mile down a subway tunnel!


----------



## joen_cph

bigshot said:


> Ugh! That is awful! It sounds like a jangly music box about a mile down a subway tunnel!


Yes - or just _smurf_-ish.


----------



## DavidA

Vaneyes said:


> Re Argerich and Richter struggling with Mozart, I'd like to hear more.


Of course I did not mean they struggled technically. I am a huge fan of both of both of them. But I always feel Argerich is somewhat too restless a player for Mozart. And Richter's Mozart generally does not capture him at his best apart from a recording of the D minor Piano concerto. Richter admitted there was something in Mozart that eluded him. After playing some Haydn for a television programme whilst touring in the US, Richter claimed, after much coaxing by the interviewer and embarrassment on his own part, that Haydn was 'better than Mozart'.


----------



## tdc

^ Richter is a phenomenal player for many composers - he is great at Haydn, Prokofiev and Debussy and many others. At times I find his playing starts to sound too 'serious' for my tastes somehow though - for example his Bach. Some of it I like, but its hit and miss. This may be why he lacked the light touch required for Mozart.


----------



## joen_cph

I also have Richter in Concerti 15 and 27 and enjoy them. They are live recordings from the late 60s and the very lively playing of the orchestra conducted by Barshai seems to cheer Richter up somewhat, if compared to his very serious Concerto 20 (DG). He does indeed have a bit heavy touch, and they aren´t faultless recordings, but still recommendable, especially the 15th (Leningrad Classics lm 1302). 

I haven´t heard his 22nd Concerto with Muti (EMI), but the accompanying Beethoven 3rd I remember vaguely as a bit dull.


----------



## Itullian

Anda and Uchida for me.
i also like Karl Engel's set.


----------



## TxllxT

Next to Murray Perahia complete I enjoy Christian Zacharias on EMI very much:










The weakness of Perahia is not in his piano playing, but in his conducting. Zacharias has Neville Marriner for lighting the orchestra with true Mozartian fire.


----------



## DavidA

Don't forget Kempff was a fine Mozart player. I have some of his early DG recordings of 9, 15 & 20 in a Membran box.

I've also got a beautiful performance of no 24 by Solomon. This was also the only Mozart concerto Glenn Gould played. I've three of them - two live one studio. All very different.


----------



## joen_cph

DavidA said:


> I've also got a beautiful performance of no 24 by Solomon. This was also the only Mozart concerto Glenn Gould played. I've three of them - two live one studio. All very different.


Do you remember which one of them could be called the most agitated ? I´ve got the studio cbs/sony and it is more restrained than could be expected, I think ...


----------



## DavidA

joen_cph said:


> Do you remember which one of them could be called the most agitated ? I´ve got the studio cbs/sony and it is more restrained than could be expected, I think ...


I would say the studio version with Susskind is the most forceful of the interpretations.


----------



## msvadi

Ashkenazy is only $20 on iTunes


----------



## DavidA

Perahia's performances have been issued by Sony very reasonably.


----------



## Ukko

realdealblues said:


> There is nothing wrong with the Bilson/Gardiner set if you don't mind the Fortepiano. It is a shame they didn't record Concertos 1-4 though.
> 
> I don't mind the Fortepiano on it's own for the sonatas but I remember when I first got Hogwood's Beethoven Piano Concertos with Lubin on the Fortepiano and I remember honestly laughing out loud when I heard the little tinker toy Fortepiano come in and then get buried by the orchestra. I realized at that point I've been spoiled by the modern grand piano


I think you have been 'spoiled' by microphone placement about as much. A 'modern' orchestra can bury a modern piano if that's the plan. Hogwood/Lubin was sabotaged by lack of consideration for dynamics.


----------



## Guest

I have three sets:

1. Geza Anda playing and conducting the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteum (leaves out #7 and #10 which are concertos for multiple pianos)

2. Murray Perahia playing and conducting the English Chamber Orchestra (includes all 27 concertos)

3. Malcom Bilson with John Eliot Gardiner and the English Baroque Soloists (leaves out #1-4 which are Mozart's arrangements of compositions by others)

I would highly recommend any of the them but my current favorite is the first. Look for them used on Amazon.


----------



## neoshredder

1-4 weren't even written by Mozart. It was other Composers work arranged for Piano Concerto by Mozart. So to me, 5-27 is Mozart's Complete Piano Concertos.


----------



## Itullian

mho
Anda
Uchida


----------



## Jord

I haven't listened to any recordings other than on youtube, i've been looking at this and i'm guessing it's going to be good considering it's Ashkenazy

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-Wolfgang-Amadeus/dp/B0000041KA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1360679021&sr=8-4


----------



## DavidA

For number 27 I would certainly recommend the version by Gilels / Bohm. Orchestra a bit heavy but playing magical. I recently got it off the Internet very cheap. A great performance.


----------



## joen_cph

Since my post #4, I´ve acquired a good deal more of Mozart PCs, and have reallly begun appreciating Geza Anda too. His playing is very varied. Certainly not "Mozart for Grannies" as an acquaintance of mine once said about Anda - and way too temperamental for that.

Early Serkin recordings are also among my favourites, and some unusual ones - Breitner´s jazzified in Concerto 20, Gulda/Swarowsky in Concerto 21/27, Bashkirov/Gauk´s romantically coloured no.24 ...


----------



## neoshredder

HIP is for me. Great recording.


----------



## ptr

I'm a bit HIP coming to Mozart's PC's. Like Robert Levin's incompolete cycle the most.










For non HIP I have sweet-spot for Andras Schiff's (Decca) cycle with Vegh!










As an undefinable rule I like conductorless versions less (fx. Anda, Uschida II, Perahia), their piano playing is wonderful, but the orchestral playing is often somewhat muddled. Minor quibble, but an deciding point for me.

/ptr


----------

